# Left my HCG out for 4 days...



## Kraken (Jul 28, 2022)

I forgot to put my HCG back into the fridge after my last injection last Monday afternoon. Is it completely hosed, or is there still some potency left?


----------



## Joliver (Jul 28, 2022)

Should have some potency. Someone asked me this years ago and I ended up seeing something like ~10% reduction in potency of serum HCG levels at room temperature after slightly longer than 4 days. 


I'm sure I could dig up the study, but I'm hoping you don't ask me to...😐


----------



## Kraken (Jul 31, 2022)

Thanks, I'll probably toss it for just in case.


----------

